# Arrow rest choice for 3D



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Need some help guy's. I want to try a blade rest for 3D shoots instead of my drop away. looking at the Spot Hogg Premiere/Infinity, Trophy Taker Spring Steel2 or the Trophy Taker Pro. Which one is better then the other??


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

TT Pro mirco adjust.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Less moving parts the better. As well a spring steel rest when properly set up (i.e. good launcher blade angle, proper blade thickness) is very forgiving. I've had good luck with TT spring steels. While you're at it you may as get it with micro adjust as Dan mentioned above... makes the tuning process that much easier.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I run the NAP QT3000 on both of my bows and love the rest. Lots of adjustment and a rock solid rest. Well worth looking into.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Less moving parts the better. As well a spring steel rest when properly set up (i.e. good launcher blade angle, proper blade thickness) is very forgiving. I've had good luck with TT spring steels. While you're at it you may as get it with micro adjust as Dan mentioned above... makes the tuning process that much easier.


I'd go the other way on this... the Spott Hogg Infinity is an awesome choice, solid if you want, springy if you want, accepts blades, prongs, the-rest-that-resembles-a-fishing-rod, whatever...

I love that it doesn't need a lock down, and I've been shooting one for months now which hasn't moved in any way I didn't ask it to... vertical and horizontal micro adjust, blade angle adjustment...

I really don't think there is better out there. Several others just as good, but none better... the Premier it replaced is also a very solid choice, and they can usually be found for 40-50 canbucks used... 

I've also used the QuickTune 3000 rest, which is very similar... I don't like it quite as much as it controls vertical adjustment and blade angle in one ... not as good as the Spott Hogg products but still a solid choice. The QT 3k also requires wide based blades, whereas the Infiinity and Premier can have mounting rods available for both.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

DssBB said:


> I run the *NAP QT3000* on both of my bows and love the rest. Lots of adjustment and a rock solid rest. Well worth looking into.


Great rest! Lots of easy adjustment and virtually bulletproof. 




shootthewhatnow said:


> I'd go the other way on this... the *Spott Hogg Infinity is an awesome choice, solid if you want, springy if you want, accepts blades, prongs, the-rest-that-resembles-a-fishing-rod, whatever...
> *
> I love that it doesn't need a lock down, and I've been shooting one for months now which hasn't moved in any way I didn't ask it to... vertical and horizontal micro adjust, blade angle adjustment...
> 
> ...


Take a look in the classifieds on here for a Golden Key. It is essentially a Spott Hogg Infinity for +/-$50TYD.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been debating the same thing which one to use, i think i'm going to try the spring steel 2 the infinity is pretty nice as well though, there's a tone of both in the classified for sale.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

The Infinity rest is also great and I am not slamming but I do feel it does have a little too much side to side play in the blade rod bearing assemble. I have taken a couple apart and installed bevelled spring washers to take up the slack and improve it's consistency. I am also not a big fan of the two socket head cap screws and the flat head screw setup to adjust both the locking of the blade holder rod and the blades rotary movement. Spot Hogg did a great job on the rest but cheaped out in that part of the design of the rest. I wish they had also not opted to spot weld the end of the adjustment screws and went with C-clips or something a little cleaner or aesthetically pleasing.
I agree that it would also have been nice if NAP could of incorporated a separate height adjustment into the rest but I think once the rest is setup and the blade center shot, height and blade angle are set, there is not really any need to make further adjustment aside from the blade tension based on the weight of the arrows.
The QT3000 accepts wide hole blades but it also does come will prongs as well as it's own rigid blade. 
Fortunately I have the luxury of being able to tinker a lot and have a new blade style I've made up and been shooting for over a year with the QT3000 rests and have found excellent consistency and results from them. I have made a few various V sizes along with trying different material grades and thicknesses based on arrow selection.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guy's. Such a hard decision.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Try Trophy Taker Pro with the Baldur's blade,works great and you get excellent clearance.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I have always liked the (Golden Premier) Spot Hogg rests. I use them almost exclusively...

I have one you can borrow if you are interested to see if it's what you want.

Contact me if you want,

Chris Priester


----------

